# How to find out PRSI contributions



## mercman (6 Jan 2008)

Hi folks. 

My wife who hasn't worked for over 20 years, was a nurse and paid her PRSI contributions as like all PAYE earners. Went to the UK for 3 years where she also worked. Came back married and Revenue changed her PPSN number to a W at the end of mine.  For the purpose of long term  requirements, she  now wants to check her previous contributions for later years in the case that she wishes to draw  the non contrib. pension.  Does anyone know how she should go about trying to find the info ??


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jan 2008)

Does she have her "old" _PPSN _as well as the "new" one? She should just call SW, explain the situation and ask them to check her records (possibly under two different _PPSNs _at this stage which seems slightly anomalous but may not be a first?).


----------



## Welfarite (8 Jan 2008)

I am surprised that Revenue issued her with a number. This function is now the sole remit of SW....and numbers with W at the end have not been used in years (every person is now issued with their own PPSN, unique to them).

The "old" PRSI number (now replaced by PPSN) did not come into being until 1979, so any SW insurance contributions paid before then would be paid under her "Social Insurance Number" unique to SW.  If she doesn't know this, she could write to Central Records Section, Gandon House Amiens St, Dn 1, quoting her old addresses, date of birth, her mother's birth surname, and maiden name. They will trace that number for her and give her a copy of her reocrd if she wants it.


----------



## mercman (8 Jan 2008)

Welfarite. Many thankfor that information. My wife isn't that old!! She cemmenced work in approx 1981 so will write to the Welfare as you suggested.

Many thanks


----------



## Welfarite (8 Jan 2008)

OK, so she DOES have a PRSI number if she worked her after 1979. When did revenue issue the "W number" to her? She could call (in person, they won't do it over the phone for security reasons) to her local Social Welfare Office, who will do a trace on their computer system for her older number. Armed with this, she can request a copy of her record frofm CRS adn ask them to amalgamate the two records, if need be.


----------



## mercman (8 Jan 2008)

It's a bit complicated. Born Conamara. Started Nursing Dublin around 1980. Stopped and went to UK in 1987. Returned in 1992. Revenue then gave her new number with a W. Same number as mine but with the W at the end. Trying to ascertain of her pension entitlements for the future, although near 20 years away.


----------



## Welfarite (8 Jan 2008)

Might not be as complicated as you think. Back in the dark days of 1992, it was common for Revenue to do that (add a W) when a woman got married. When that policy changed, and married women were issued with their own numbers, Sw/Revenue did a X-match to amalgamate the records pre and post marraige. So your wife's records may already be linked up. Get the Information Officer in your SW Local Office to check it out, they'll be used to such enquiries, I'd imagine!


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jan 2008)

Do you have the old _RSI _number and her current _PPSN_? If so I'd imagine that it shouldn't be too difficult for _SW _to do what _Welfarite _mentions above and track her records and amalgamate them if necessary. Not exactly the same situation but I've had relatives who emigrated to and settled in the _US/Canada _decades ago and whose records _SW _were able to trace in order for them to claim _Irish _contributory pension entitlements which they almost missed out on. So one might be surprised how much information _SW _have and how they can track it.

Emigrated Irish workers and state pensions


----------



## mercman (8 Jan 2008)

Nope - we have no old PRSI number but my wife will go to the local SW office later this week. Thanks for your help.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jan 2008)

They will still probably be able to trace it based on her personal details including address(es) at the time in question.


----------



## Liamoc (9 Jan 2017)

ClubMan said:


> They will still probably be able to trace it based on her personal details including address(es) at the time in question.


----------



## Liamoc (9 Jan 2017)

ClubMan said:


> They will still probably be able to trace it based on her personal details including address(es) at the time in question.



I've worked in Ireland as an Apprentice/Tradesman 87-88 and again 89-94 then immigrated to US. If I return before retirement, will I qualify for PRSI Contributory? How do I figure out my credits?


----------

